# Oak Lamps



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

These are two lamps that I made from the oak. They turned out really nice. I took a pic's with a shade on one and not the other. They are around 10 1/2" tall and the base is 4 1/2" in diameter. Finished with a couple of coats of shellac then 7 light coats of lacquer. They showed up unexpectedly so had to get a couple of pic's quick before she took them home. She was just thrilled with them.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Some fine looking lamps, well done.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Jerry.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You need to be real careful Bernie or you will end up stuck in the lamp business! People will see them and want them.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Very nice Bernie, are the bases separate or turned as one piece. I reckon I could just about turn one of those, but a matched pair, not a chance!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks to all. Mike I have sold a bunch of these lamps. I think as of these two at least 16 pair. 

Harry all you need is a good set of calipars and you would be fine. The base and body are turned seperately.


----------



## Smokey7385 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bernie, where did you get the parts? Was it a kit or did you get the parts from HD or Lowe's?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Smokey7385 said:


> Bernie, where did you get the parts? Was it a kit or did you get the parts from HD or Lowe's?


Rusty I got the parts from Home Depot and picked a couple up at Lowe's in the lamps and lighting dept.


----------



## biscobob (Sep 9, 2011)

Very nice lamps, it's good to see them in oak, many turners shy away from what is a very readily available wood. Once my posts get up there I'll put up some pics of a couple of my lamps. Interesting that they are two piece, I would have guessed one solid piece. Nice finish, great symmetry.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Bob. Problem with one piece is finding oak in 5 X 5 squares. I can find 3 x 3 but that is about all. Oak is a different wood and can be a pain to turn. I have made a lot of oak furniture but hadn't turned much of it. Light cuts and sharp tools. I also wet sand with whatever finish I am going to use. Really gives a clean, smooth surface and still shows the grain.


----------



## biscobob (Sep 9, 2011)

I get most of my oak from a few local seasoned firewood suppliers and quite a bit of other woods too. Picked up a decent pile of spalted maple not too long ago. One of my favorite woods to turn is locust, cut a little bit, sharpen, cut a little bit, sharpen. LOL


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Bernie, if you would like to try with some Pin Oak or Live Oak, I'm sure I can find you some chunks that are 6X6 green. I also have a bit of Chinaberry that I'm salvaging from a downed branch that would look really cool turned. 
Just holler, and I'll send you some.



BernieW said:


> Thanks Bob. Problem with one piece is finding oak in 5 X 5 squares. I can find 3 x 3 but that is about all. Oak is a different wood and can be a pain to turn. I have made a lot of oak furniture but hadn't turned much of it. Light cuts and sharp tools. I also wet sand with whatever finish I am going to use. Really gives a clean, smooth surface and still shows the grain.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Bob I wish we had a firewood supplier here in town. Most of the wood that is taken to the landfill here (which by the way we can't go in and cut any wood) is Elm. It is not a bad wood but gets old. Very seldom do we see any maple or other woods. I happened onto some crab apple here a while back. 

Dallas most of the wood I use for lamps is Kiln dried. Green wood doesn't work real well as it will move while it is drying. I did find a place that sell 3 x 3 kiln dried oak and said he might be able to get me some 4 X 4. I use 8/4 KD oak for the bases. Thanks for the offer. I will keep you in mind.


----------



## biscobob (Sep 9, 2011)

That's a bummer Bernie, if it wasn't for the high cost of shipping I could load you up with all kinds of wood. I'm forever turning stuff down, have about a ton and a half in the garage now, all turning cut and sized. From what I can remember there is ash, spalted and plain maple, walnut, cherry, locust, poplar, crab apple, apple, hickory, chestnut, oak and even some pine. Everything from blanks to half rounds and short rounds. Live in a pretty rural area and wood of all kinds (domestic) is easy to come by.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep out here on the plains we have to drive 30 miles to see a tree.:lol::lol: Our most common tree here is Elm, Cottonwood, with some locust, some ash, some hackberry and we don't see many fruit trees. I did happen across some walnut but that is few and far between. 

Yep shipping is a killer especially when you want something on the large size. I like turning and coring bowls but need blanks 16" to 18" across and I like them around 6" or so deep. Now you are getting into some major shipping cost. I bought a maple blank 16 1/2" X 7" and the shipping was around $22. Of course green wood is heavier and that big a blank won't fit in a flat rate box but still something that fits into them still cost you $14.95.


----------

